# Unexplained boggling?



## yunafonfabre (May 31, 2010)

Hey there ... I'm a little concerned about my rat Maisie.

She's just over two years old and has a history of mild respiratory infections (though she has NO symptoms right now). She also has a large mammary tumor that the vet (a specialist) has identified as benign.

Lately both she and her cagemate Rosie (same age, perfect health) have been even sweeter than usual. They curl up next to me during playtime, sit still and brux and boggle when they're petted, and just generally display great affection and love.

I've just noticed, though, that Maisie isn't only bruxing and boggling when she's interacting with her humans or with other rats. Right now she's just lying curled up in a sleeping posture in her cage, audibly bruxing. I can't see her eyes but her head's shaking a bit too.

I remember hearing that bruxing can mean not only happiness but also discomfort. Should I take Maisie to the vet and have her looked at, or do I just happen to have one HAPPY rat?


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Bruxing and boggling can mean both happiness and discomfort. I would be inclined to think you just have happy rats, as when they are doing it from discomfort you can usually tell. They don't have any life left in their eyes and its obvious they are suffering. Since she has a tumor, I would keep a very close eye on her. Is there no option of removal? It will steal nutrients from her body so make sure she is supplemented. But keep her diet sugar free, this just fuels tumors. 

Hold her like a ratty telephone and listen to both lungs to see if shes clear. You could take her for a check up just to be safe, if she is in pain and can't be operated on... you should be able to get some pain meds off your vet to keep her comfortable until the end (If your vet thinks they are needed). If the tumor ruptures.... this is very painful and I would have her humanely pts asap. Good luck to both yourself and your girl.


----------



## yunafonfabre (May 31, 2010)

Oh, she's still got bright, happy eyes and loves to play (though she's no longer quite as fond of running). Her breathing's nice and clear, too. The only real change in her behavior is that bruxing and boggling when there's no interaction going on.

Last time I talked to the vet she suggested leaving things as they were because the tumor was only being inconvenient to her movement and the anaesthetic was a risk in a rat this old. Everyone's due for a check-up soon anyway so I can ask her about it again then.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Considering rats use bruxxing to grind their teeth down naturally she probably does it a lot more than you think. She sounds very content, and rats often brux and boggle while lying on their own. All is right in their world


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

my rats lay there and brux/boggle all the time..haha. My boys love to lay on the levels and stare at me and boggle (their cage is right next to my computer desk). So they just lay there and boggle and look at me. I think they're trying to be cute so I let them out to play..haha.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Then I would not be too worried about her, just keep a close eye on her. She'll tell you when she needs any help with anything


----------



## BluesBrothers (Aug 22, 2010)

ok, i'll 'bite'! im a newbie.....whats bruxing and boggling?


----------



## SilentRobert23 (Aug 16, 2010)

BluesBrothers said:


> ok, i'll 'bite'! im a newbie.....whats bruxing and boggling?


Bruxing is the grinding of teeth. Rats teeth always grow, and if they got too long they would grow through their brains. Yeah, like watermelon seeds.

Boggling is kind of eye bulging. Not too sure about that.


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

lol watermelon seeds.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

BluesBrothers said:


> ok, i'll 'bite'! im a newbie.....whats bruxing and boggling?


as said, bruxxing is a few things. The way a rat keeps its teeth ground evenly down, as rodent incisors grow incredibly fast. A sign of contentment as well, or when its done very loud and grinding and the rat seems stressed or unhappy, they are likely in pain or very stressed out. A happy bruxxing rat is calm, eyes often half closed and the bruxxing is quieter.

Boggling is the popping in and out of the eyes, at the end of a brux. The muscles on the jaw are attached to the eye, etc. and it is usually a sign of extreme contentment or happiness  Very rare to see stress boggling, but it does happen.

This video from youtube shows both...this little boy loved his owners rubs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXJmotYj2cc


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

littlematchstick said:


> my rats lay there and brux/boggle all the time..haha. My boys love to lay on the levels and stare at me and boggle (their cage is right next to my computer desk). So they just lay there and boggle and look at me. I think they're trying to be cute so I let them out to play..haha.


I too have my males cage by my computer, right on the desk. ^^ I love posting and seeing their bright little faces. Cheech enjoys hanging over the side of a level and letting his face go wild with bruxxing. :}


----------

